# [Mount] Inquiétude HD HS ? Partition HS ?

## MrCoYoTe

Bonsoir,

Cela fait maintenant un petit moment que je me trimballe ce problème, et faute d'avoir essayer là maintenant je panique complètement.... 

Ce matin en me réveillant, je me suis dit que j'allais taffé un peu, seulement voilà quand j'essai d'accéder à un de mes disques dur je vois qu'il n'y a rien dedans ... tiens bizar. Je vérifie que le disque soit bien mounté, il est bien mounté..... je me dit bon c'est pas grâve je vais le umount et le remount il doit y avoir un petit problème. 

Au moment du montage je reçoit le msg d'erreur

```
mount : type éronné de système de fichier, option éronnée, super bloc erroné sur /dev/hdb5
```

Je me dis merde j'ai absolument besoin de cette partition alors j'essai un mount -t ext2 /dev/hdb5... rien à faire pareil... le message d'erreur me dit de regardé dmesg ¦ tail .. c'est ce que je fais et je reçois les messsages d'erreur suivant..

```
EXT2-fs error (device hdb5): ext2_readdir: bad page in #2

VFS: Can't find ext2 filesystem on dev hdb5
```

Et là je me dis MERDE  ça me refais le coup, en effet ce disque dur m'avait fait le même coup il y a 3 4 mois, quand je fais un fdisk /dev/hdb5 puis un p pour lister les partitions il n'y a plus rien.... bizar non?

Je venais il y a moins d'une semaine de réactivé ce disque dur, il n'y avait rien à faire avec fdisk en forçant etc.... rien à faire, j'ai du booté avec partition magic et formaté en ext2 depuis partition magic... depuis je n'avais plus eu de problème.

Seulement voilà, là maintenant j'ai absolument besoin de ce HD et comme je ne connais pas grand chose en récupération de donnée, et en système de fichier je fais apel à votre aide... que dois-je essayé de faire pour récupérer cette partition ?

Sachant quand faisant un df -a avant de umount la partition il y avait bien les 70go de pleins !!!!!!! donc mes données sont encore là il faut que je les récupère ...

D'ou peut venir ce genre de problème ? le hd est défectueux ?

Merci

----------

## MrCoYoTe

J'ai du nouveau je viens de faire un 

fdisk -u /dev/hdb  -u j'ai lu sur le forum que c'était pour que fdisk travaille en nombre de secteurs et là il voit des partitions ....

```

Périphérique Amorce    Début         Fin      Blocs    Id  Système

/dev/hdb1           15041   156294336    78139648    f  W95 Etendu (LBA)

/dev/hdb5   ?   750534521  1501119536   375292508   b8  BSDI swap

```

Ce qui est vraiment bizar c'est que le filesystème type...... j'ai jamais utilisé ces filesystème, c'était des ext2 j'en suis persuadé looool c'est vraiment bizard.... que dois-je faire pour récup mes partitions ?

----------

## nemo13

bonsoir,

ce qui risque de s'avérer génant est le fait que tu as utilisé partition magique.

c'est peut-être bien pour le monde windows mais pour les unices c'est pas top.

personnellement j'ai pleuré plus d'une partition à cause de celà.

essaye de t'orienter vers un live-Cd ou rescue CD.

désolé de ne pouvoir plus t'aider.

----------

## MrCoYoTe

OK personne n'a une iddée ? ça devient inquiétant  !!!

----------

## Enlight

Déjà la partoche n'a pas le bon type...

je tenterais un truc genre file -s /dev/hdb5 (marche avec tous les FS sauf reiser à ma connaissance)

puis je changerai le mode de 82 à 83 dans la partition et je retenterai ensuite...

Mais attends un peu, le temps d'y réfléchir. Ces trucs là ça arrive pas tout seul alors le mieux serait que tu nous dise quel usage tu as fait de cette partition jusqu'à maintenant et que tu réfléchisse à comment tu en es arrivé là! T'as touché au mbr??? etc... bon si c'est ce genre de conneries on devrait trouver toute la doc nécessaire pour te sortir de là, mais comme dit tu ne fais _rien_ en hate et si quelqu'un te conseille quelquechose, tu ne le fait pas avant d'avoir RTFMé et d'avoir parfaitement compris ce que ça faisait (on a eu un précédent ou un gars a laché une blague en pensant ne pas être pris au môt, le reste c'est de l'histoire).

ps : quelle est exactement la sortie d'un simple fdisk -l?

----------

## titix

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> on a eu un précédent ou un gars a laché une blague en pensant ne pas être pris au môt, le reste c'est de l'histoire.

 

Je ne m'en souviens que trop bien  :Smile: 

Et comme l'a dit Enlight, prudence. Quand un système de stockage est défaillant, la moindre erreur peut te faire perdre définitivement tes données.

Et puis au passage on ne le redira jamais assez, faites des backups  :Confused: 

Quoi qu'il en soit, bonne chance  :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

Il me semble qu'il y a un topic dans le sous forum des how-to pour la récupération de données  :Smile:  ca devrait surement t'intérésser  :Wink: 

----------

## MrCoYoTe

 *Quote:*   

> Ces trucs là ça arrive pas tout seul alors le mieux serait que tu nous dise quel usage tu as fait de cette partition jusqu'à maintenant et que tu réfléchisse à comment tu en es arrivé là! T'as touché au mbr??? etc... bon si c'est ce genre de conneries on devrait trouver toute la doc nécessaire pour te sortir de là, mais comme dit tu ne fais _rien_ en hate et si quelqu'un te conseille quelquechose, tu ne le fait pas avant d'avoir RTFMé et d'avoir parfaitement compris ce que ça faisait (on a eu un précédent ou un gars a laché une blague en pensant ne pas être pris au môt, le reste c'est de l'histoire). 

 

je n'ai rien fait de spécial avant que cette partoche crash.. l'utilisation que j'en avais ? bin c'est un disque partagé sur un réseau ou il y avait des videos et des fichiers importants desssus.

Que dire de plus? c'était un disque donc partagé avec samba, et comme je l'ai dis hier matin en me réveillant il n'y avait plus rien dans ce disque pourtant lorsque je regardais la taille du dossier il y avait bien les 70go de données.

mais j'en suis sur j'ai vraiment rien touché comme c'est un disque secondaire je l'utilise seulement pour le stockage de donnée... aucun prog ou aucune manipulation n'y ai faites à part des copier coller de fichiers.

Merci pour vos réponses

----------

## razer

Je me trompe sans doute quand à la solution à ton problème, mais dans le doute vérifie que la nappe ide qui relie ton DD à la CM est en bon état (mets en une autre comme test). J'ai eu un problème simililaire avec un DD qui perdait subitement sa table de partition, et çà venait de là.

----------

## Enlight

Et la sortie de fdisk -l /dev/hdb ? 70Go c'est l'espace occupé, quelle était la taille exacte de la bête?

Je pense que la table de partition est flinguée mais si tu avais effectivement juste une étendue (hdb1) qui ne contenait qu'une logique (hdb5) je pense qu'on va pouvoir te sortir de là, mais que ça va être long et laborieux. Mais au moins on en apprendra beaucoup donc patience.

ps : si tu connais exactement le modèle du disque dur ça peut être un plus dès fois que fdisk ne serait plus capable de nous en donner la géomètrie.

@CryoGen le how-to du sous-foru c'est récupération des fichiers effacés avec reiserfs.Last edited by Enlight on Wed Jan 11, 2006 10:24 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## MrCoYoTe

Ok je testerai cette solution ce soir, mais ça métonnerai quand même car il y a un autre HD sur cette même nappe !! mais je testerai ce soir quand même.

Et l'autre HD n'a aucun soucis de fonctionnement.

EDIT: Pour la sortie de fidsk -l

```

Disque /dev/hdb: 80.0 Go, 80015491584 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 9727 cylindres

Unités = cylindres de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 octets

Disque /dev/hdb5 ne contient pas une table de partition valide

```

Pour le modèle exact du disque 

```

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Device Model:     SDC SD800JB-00BSA0

Serial Number:    SD)WCAJD1114933

Firmware Version: 37*03W37

User Capacity:    80,026,361,856 bytes

ATA Version is:   6

ATA Standard is:  Exact ATA specification draft version not indicated

```

----------

## Enlight

Oki tu as la géomètrie la plus générale, j'ai une petite idée, rapide,  SANS RISQUE et qui ne coute rien à essayer. Tu me diras.

Si Notre ami auteur de la signature de Yoyo a vu juste :

 *Quote:*   

> On voit donc que devant la partition logique ("L") il y a :
> 
>     * 1 cylindre complet occupé uniquement par le MBR
> 
>     * 1 piste complète occupée par le EBR
> ...

 

alors :

```
HEADS=255

SECTORS=63

SECTOR_SIZE=512

OFFSET=(($SECTORS + 1) * $SECTOR_SIZE) # (63 + 1) *512 = 32768

# Tu peux juste taper les 2 commandes qui suivent sans le reste en

# remplaçant $OFFSET par 32768

losetup -o $OFFSET /dev/loop0 /dev/hdb

mount -t ext2 /dev/loop0 /mnt/hdb5

```

si ça se monte correctement, c'est gagné normalement.

Bien entendu, sacrifice de chèvre au péalable etc...

----------

## MrCoYoTe

```

tux mrcoyote # losetup -o 32768 /dev/loop0 /dev/hdb

tux mrcoyote # mount -t ext2 /dev/loop0 /samba/HDD5

mount: type erroné de système de fichiers, option erronée, super bloc erroné sur /dev/loop0,

       codepage manquante ou autre erreur

       Dans quelques cas certaines informations sont utiles dans syslog - essayez

       dmesg | tail  ou quelque chose du genre

```

ça change rien  :Sad: 

A tout hazar voici le dmesg | tail 

```

VFS: Can't find ext2 filesystem on dev hdb5.

hdb: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: drive_cmd: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError }

ide: failed opcode was: 0xb0

VFS: Can't find ext2 filesystem on dev hdb5.

VFS: Can't find ext2 filesystem on dev hdb5.

VFS: Can't find ext2 filesystem on dev loop0.

```

----------

## Enlight

mmmh peut être qu'il fallait quand même interpreter cylindre au sens strict...

essaye voir avec un offset de (16065 +1) * 512 = 8225792

utilise losetup -d /dev/loop0 avant de refaire la manip pour détacher /dev/loop0

Ou encore ( 255 +1 ) * 63 *512 = 8257536... faut avouer qu'il y'a certains trucs pas très clairs mais on va trouver.

----------

## MrCoYoTe

Exactement le meme message d'erreur rien ne change avec ces paramètres....

```

VFS: Can't find ext2 filesystem on dev hdb5.

hdb: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: drive_cmd: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError }

ide: failed opcode was: 0xb0

VFS: Can't find ext2 filesystem on dev hdb5.

VFS: Can't find ext2 filesystem on dev hdb5.

VFS: Can't find ext2 filesystem on dev loop0.

VFS: Can't find ext2 filesystem on dev loop0.

VFS: Can't find ext2 filesystem on dev loop0.

```

Merci pour ton aide, j'ai bien fait comme tu m'as dis.... donc faudrait voir sur autre chose je sais pas....

----------

## Enlight

Bon ben à la dure, on va tenter de décrypter l'EBR (en priant qu'il soit structuré comme un MBR ou que je trouve une doc sur sa structure d'ici là...  :Rolling Eyes:  )

Poste voir la sortie de :

MBR :

```
dd if=/dev/hdb bs=512 ibs=512 obs=512 count=1 | od -x 
```

EBR :

```
dd if=/dev/hdb bs=512 ibs=512 obs=512 count=1 skip=63 | od -x 
```

----------

## MrCoYoTe

```

tux mrcoyote # dd if=/dev/hdb bs=512 ibs=512 obs=512 count=1 | od -x

0000000 c033 d08e 00bc fb7c 0350 1b50 bafc 781b

0000020 1bbf 5006 b957 01e5 a0f3 bacb 03be 00b1

0000040 2838 097c 1175 c283 e210 c9f5 8b18 8b14

0000060 83ee 10c6 7049 3816 702c baf6 0310 a84e

0000100 003c fa74 03bb b000 c90e eb10 89f2 2146

0000120 8a96 0046 02b4 0a3c 1174 0bb4 083c 0174

0000140 c03a 2b75 c240 2146 7106 bb24 51aa b050

0000160 c941 5813 1272 fb81 aa55 1075 c1f6 7001

0000200 8a0b 88e0 2056 02c7 02a1 1aeb 6288 bb04

0000220 000a 01b8 8b02 33dc 83c9 01ff 037f 4a8b

0000240 0325 024e 13cd 2972 42be 8107 fa3e 517d

0000260 70aa 835a 01ef da7f f285 8375 23be eb07

0000300 988a 5291 0399 0846 5213 e80a 0012 eb5a

0000320 4bd5 e074 c033 13cd b8eb 0000 0000 0000

0000340 3356 52f6 5256 0250 5153 10be 5200 f08b

0000360 5250 00b8 8a42 2056 13cd 585a 608d 7210

0000400 400a 0175 8042 02c7 f3e2 5af8 ebc3 4974

0000420 726e 6861 6069 7020 7261 6974 6974 6a6f

0000440 7020 6261 616c 4100 7272 726f 6820 616f

0000460 6964 636e 6b20 6170 6172 6974 636e 7320

0000500 7379 6174 006d 694d 7373 6a69 2067 706f

0000520 7265 7061 6a69 2067 7973 7073 6965 0000

0000540 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000

*

0000600 0000 8b00 1afc 8b57 cbf5 0000 0000 0000

0000620 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000

*

0000700 0101 fa0f fbff 3ac1 0000 a200 0950 0000

0000720 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000

*

0000760 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 aa55

1+0 enregistrements lus.

1+0 enregistrements écrits.

0001000

```

```

tux mrcoyote # dd if=/dev/hdb bs=512 ibs=512 obs=512 count=1 skip=63 | od -x

0000000 1000 1000 1000 1000 1000 1000 1000 1000

*

1+0 enregistrements lus.

1+0 enregistrements écrits.

0001000

```

----------

## MrCoYoTe

Je up juste le sujet, j'ai testé avec une autre nappe IDE et comme je m'y attendais ça change rien toujours pareil... c'était presque évident car le 2eme disque qui est sur la même nappe n'a aucun problème...

----------

## Enlight

Juste pour te dire qu'on t'oublie pas, je bosse sur un perl script dans le but de pouvoir parser et exploiter les données des mBR et EBR mais ça risque d'être lent parceque je maitrise pas du tout perl, mais bon avec bash je me sens limité là...

----------

## Enlight

Juste 2 petits trucs en attendant que je puisse retourner à mon script :

Tu as fait fdisk -l /dev/hdb ou /dev/hdb5? C'est le premier qu'il faut faire (et donc si tu peux me filer sa sortie si jamais tu t'étais trompé).

Que donne  : file -s /dev/hdb5?

----------

## MrCoYoTe

salut 

```

tux mrcoyote # fdisk -l /dev/hdb

Disque /dev/hdb: 80.0 Go, 80026361856 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 9729 cylindres

Unités = cylindres de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 octets

Périphérique Amorce    Début         Fin      Blocs    Id  Système

/dev/hdb1               2        9729    78140160    f  W95 Etendu (LBA)

/dev/hdb5               2        9729    78140128+  83  Linux

```

```

tux mrcoyote # file -s /dev/hdb5

/dev/hdb5: symbolic link to `ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0/part5'

```

Encore merci

----------

## Enlight

 *MrCoYoTe wrote:*   

> salut 
> 
> ```
> 
> tux mrcoyote # file -s /dev/hdb5
> ...

 

ben du coup file -s ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0/part5

----------

## Trevoke

Heu, [SOFT] TCT : Comment recuperer des documents detruits

Au cas ou, c'est pas juste pour reiserfs, c'est pour tout et n'importe quoi.

----------

## MrCoYoTe

```

tux mrcoyote # ls -al /dev/hdb5

lr-xr-xr-x  1 root root 33 déc 29  2001 /dev/hdb5 -> ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0/part5

tux mrcoyote # file -s /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0/part5

/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0/part5: PC formatted floppy with no filesystem

```

Bizard lol j'ai pas de floppy sur cette machine !!!

----------

## Enlight

Toi t'as voulu réparer ton mbr avec un cd d'install windows et t'as fait fixboot au lieu de fixmbr! -_-

Bon normalement la table de partition étendue me semble ok, mais c'est pas le cas de l'EBR clairement, je continue les investigations.

----------

## Enlight

Je viens de créer un disque virtuel avec le même schéma de partitionnement (1 seule étendue contenant une seule logique); fdisk me donne un offset de 2 * 63 * 512 soit 64512, retente voir la manip du losetup + mount avec cette valeur.

Je continue de me battre avec perl qui commence à me les briser...

----------

## MrCoYoTe

 *Quote:*   

> Toi t'as voulu réparer ton mbr avec un cd d'install windows et t'as fait fixboot au lieu de fixmbr! -_- 

 

Pas du tout, c'est un serveur qui n'a pas de lecteur cd, et qui peut presque pas être down, je testerai l'offset après quand je serai de retour chez moi, par contre oui la partition a été créer avec partition magic comme je l'ai dit, fdisk n'arrivait plus à créer de partition sur ce disque !!!

----------

## Enlight

Ah ok, remarque comme hdb5 n'est pas indiqué là où elle est vraiment, c'est peut être pas si effrayant le coup du floppy disk.

Par contre le truc qui m'intrigue c'est que comme on a vu, ton mbr est intégralement rempli, y'a eu un OS sur ce disque à un moment donné ou le seul "coupable" ne peut être que partition magic?

----------

## MrCoYoTe

```

tux mrcoyote # losetup -d /dev/loop0

tux mrcoyote # losetup -o 64512 /dev/loop0 /dev/hdb

tux mrcoyote # mount -t ext2 /dev/loop0 /samba/HDD5

mount: type erroné de système de fichiers, option erronée, super bloc erroné sur /dev/loop0,

       codepage manquante ou autre erreur

       Dans quelques cas certaines informations sont utiles dans syslog - essayez

       dmesg | tail  ou quelque chose du genre

```

```

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 9729 cylindres

Unités = cylindres de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 octets

Périphérique Amorce    Début         Fin      Blocs    Id  Système

/dev/hdb1               2        9729    78140160    f  W95 Etendu (LBA)

/dev/hdb5               2        9729    78140128+  83  Linux

Commande (m pour l'aide):

tux mrcoyote # dmesg | tail

VFS: Can't find ext2 filesystem on dev loop0.

VFS: Can't find ext2 filesystem on dev loop0.

VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev loop0.

```

Je me disais comme fdisk voit ma partition, est ce tu crois que si j'essai de réparé la partition grâce à un utilitaire peut etre ça pourrait changé quelque chose ?

Non il n'y a pas eu d'OS deçu, enfin je sais pas je peux pas le garantir, parceque il doit bien avoir 3 4 ans ce disque...

----------

## Enlight

Ben ça dépends les utilitaires et de ce qu'il font exactement, lancer une appli de ce genre sans savoir exactement ce qu'elle fait c'est comme se pencher en avant dans un bar gay...

Je pense que la meilleure stratégie pour l'instant c'est de retrouver où est la partition logique, le truc c'est qu'a priori, partition magic fait vraiment n'imp et ne suit pas les conventions comme le ferait fdisk. Dès le mbr y'a des incohérences (CHS, géomètrie et LBA qui matchent pas même sur la première étendue)

Le truc je pense à tenter c'est d'essayer de retrouver l'ext magic en parsant le disque depuis le début (dans les sources de file les valeurs et offsets sont documentés, je regarde ce soir de plus près) puis une fois qu'on aura trouvé où se trouvent les choses, de voir si le filesystem aussi à un coup dans la gueule ou si on peut direct sauvegarder.

----------

## Enlight

je suis pas sur que ça marche mais avec un peu de chance ('tention ça va être super long!!!), cat /dev/hdb | od -x | grep ef53 pourrait permettre de trouver l'ext2 magic.

----------

## MrCoYoTe

Ok j'ai lancé la commande, je te tiens au courant.

Merci pour tout c'est vraiment cool de ta part !!!

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> je suis pas sur que ça marche mais avec un peu de chance ('tention ça va être super long!!!), cat /dev/hdb | od -x | grep ef53 pourrait permettre de trouver l'ext2 magic.

 

Argh... bon, ben quand faut y aller, faut y aller...

@Enlight, je suis en train de regarder ton script... 8D

----------

## MrCoYoTe

Ouahou c'est long le fichier de résultat fait déja 12mo !!!!  et je pense pas que ce soit fini d'ici peu   :Confused: 

----------

## Enlight

C'est une structure qui se répète, tu peux arrêter, c'est la première occurence qui est importante.

----------

## MrCoYoTe

OK alors voici ou se trouve le fichier

http://mrcoyote.homelinux.org/www/resultod

Si c'est trop lent d'accès dit le moi je metterai le fichier sur un serveur web qui a une vrai bande passante  :Smile: 

----------

## MrCoYoTe

On m'a dit que c'était vraiment lent et que ça marchait pas toujours..... donc voilà je l'ai mis sur mon ftp voici l'url

http://www.networkdeveloper.org/depannage/resultod2.txt

----------

## MrCoYoTe

Up du sujet....

Si quelqu'un à une autre piste pour la réparation ce serait la bienvenue, j'en est vraiment besoin 

merci

----------

## Enlight

Le truc qui me tue c'est qu'en octal, l'offset du ef est 70 et celui du 53 est 71 par rapport au début du secteur dont la taille est 512 (1000 en octal), ce qui veut dire qu'il faudrait un ligne remplissant les 2 conditions suivantes :

l'offset octal (colonne 0 on va dire) doit finir en 060 ET "ef53" doit se trouver dans la 5è colonne... je n'en trouve aucune correspondant à ce double critère... ce qui me fait penser que soit :

- on a pas de l'ext2

- c'est la plus infame corruption de système de fichier que j'ai jamais vue...

- on est face à un bug kernel et pt'etre qu'un reboor arrangerait les choses si ça n'a pas été fait déjà

- le chipset délire complètement et peut être que brancher le disque dans un autre ordi arrangerait les choses.

----------

## MrCoYoTe

Humm j'ai reboot la machine ça n'a rien changé.... dès demain soir j'essai de brancher le HD sur une machine de test qui tourne aussi sous gentoo... et je te tiens au courant.

En espérant que je puisse récupérer mes données comme ça... Ce qui est étrange c'est que si c'est le chipset... sachant que j'ai 6 HD branché dessus et que aucun à part celui ci part en couille !!! ça me parraitrait quand même bizar mais bon c'est l'informatique on peut s'attendre à tout j'ai déja vu pas mal d'énormité coté hardware  :Smile: 

Merci pour ton aide en tout cas...

----------

## Enlight

```
losetup -o 8257536 /dev/loop0 /dev/hdb

string -s /dev/loop0

e2fsck -n /dev/loop0
```

ça dit quoi???

Sinon le mieux serait que tu m'ouvres un ssh un de ces soirs, parcequ'entre ce que la logique voudrait, ce qu'indiquent les CHS, les LBA et les structures ext2 (j'en ai trouvé une mais super loin dans le fichier), j'ai en permanence des décalages.

dd if=/dev/hdb bs=512 count=2 skip=$((15041-1)) | od -x pourrait être utile également. (si j'en crois un incohérence qui revient souvent, l'EBR pourrait être là)

----------

## MrCoYoTe

Oki je t'ouvrirai un ssh dès que tu me parlera sur Jabber  :Smile:  alors à tout de suite   :Very Happy: 

----------

## MrCoYoTe

J'ai vu que tu as des petit prob de config en ce moment  :Sad: 

J'ai changé de machine le disque dur défectueux comme ça je peux booté sur des utilitaires ou sur des distrib spécialisé... en tout cas knoppix mount la partition mais ne voit rien dedans étrange :s

----------

## MrCoYoTe

UP :

J'ai booté mon système sur une knoppix j'ai fais un e2fsk -y /dev/hdb5.... j'ai pu monté la partition mais rien dedans ???

J'ai trouvé un programme de récup de donnée qui s'apelle Stellar Phoenix Linux.. c'est un programme de récup de donnée ext3 sous windows !!! Il voit TOUTES mes données dans lost+found mais il récup presque rien enfin le prog plante.....

Est ce que vous connaitraiez une solutiuon à mon problème ? je veux récup ces données coute que coute sous n'importe quelle système peu importe il me les faut.... 

Merci

----------

